# Athletic Support Under Cycling Shorts?



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been thinking about wearing an athletic support (jock strap) under my cycling shorts for groin pain--not chafing issues. I know that the shorts provide support, but I feel more comfortable and everything looks "neater" down there with an athletic support keeping it all together. I purchased a strap support and tried it on, but have not yet ridden with it because you can see the straps through the side of my shorts. It's noticeable if you're looking for it, and I don't want to look stupid or 'novice' on the road to other riders for wearing something under my shorts. Does anyone wear one or know someone that wears support under cycling shorts for groin pain or comfort? Is this practice frowned upon?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wear what makes you comfortable but maybe better shorts would be a better answer. Are yours loose?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You shouldn't do it, but not because it'll make you look novice. If you're a novice you'll look it no matter what.

The reason not to do it is because it'll chafe you raw.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

You might look into long leg athletic briefs. Calvin Klein once made these (I own a pair). They function similar to a jock, but you won't have the odd looking strap lines, and they fit tightly like cycling shorts. I'm not certain if they're still available from Calvin Klein, but similar briefs are available from several clothing manufacturers. I sometimes wore mine during cold weather, and I never had chafing issues.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

No. Just. No. It looks stupid, it's not necessary if you have properly fitting shorts (unless perhaps your name is John Holmes or Ron Jeremy?), will chafe you raw, and just no.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm just gonna go make some popcorn...and see where this ends up.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

What sort of groin pain are you speaking of? Franks or beans?


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

How to Tuck and Tape: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Looks neat enough.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it'd be easier just to hypmotize your junk. Yeah, I said hypmotize.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

twinkles said:


> What sort of groin pain are you speaking of? Franks or beans?


Beans.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rtorres253 said:


> Beans.


I'm going to take a guess that you need to buy some better fitting/or better quality shorts. You are trying to do the exact opposite of what Assos is doing with their high end bibs.
BTW I'm not saying you need to get a pair of T.Centos or T.Campionissimo, there are plenty of other more affordable options out there. Their specific goal with these models is to provide a more comfortable fit for "a man's pride" (as they term it in one of their videos). BTW if you can under stand Swiss German the videos are great.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I really good pair of shorts/bibs will change your life forever.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Get an athletic supporter with a cup. 
Fill the cup with Icy Hot.
Go for a ride.
Have a nice ride.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

mikerp said:


> I'm going to take a guess that you need to buy some better fitting/or better quality shorts. You are trying to do the exact opposite of what Assos is doing with their high end bibs.


Exactly.

Try on a pair of properly fitting Assos bibs and that's the end of the story.

Never put anything on under cycling shorts, it's not going to help and it's not the way it's designed to work. 

Good bibs will put everything exactly where it should be and hold it there. Even some good quality stuff like Giordana's EXO system is seriously lacking in the Johnson holding/protecting area. I can strongly suggest Assos's S7 line for this.

As soon as you put on a really quality pair of shorts, you'll know. It'll be immediately obvious that you have the right thing on. Lower quality stuff generally does a poor job in this category.

For lower priced options, the new Optime bibs from Bellwether are pretty great.


Oh, and the saddle is a major player in this game as well. But that's a whole story by itself.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Get an athletic supporter with a cup.
> Fill the cup with Icy Hot.
> Go for a ride.
> Have a nice ride.


LOL, this may be the key to setting some records.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm going to recommend you go see a doctor. I had a similar situation last year with groin pain and thought I was having discomfort from the saddle position. I adjusted my saddle fore and aft, up and down. Didn't work. I decided to see my primary care doctor and I was diagnosed with an inguinal hernia. Riding the bike made the pain worse. I was referred to a surgeon, but couldn't get surgery right away because I was on Plavix from a stent I had put in earlier in the year. I was off the bike for several months until I was taken off the Plavix and cleared for surgery. I ended up with having emergency hernia surgery, as my intestine was strangulated in the hernia opening.

Go get checked.

Don't wear anything under your shorts. It will make matters worse than they are now.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Try on a pair of properly fitting Assos bibs and that's the end of the story.
> 
> ...


I dunno if $500 bibs are the answer to this, but the fit is. I dunno if I have any bibs over $100 (though that's with the team deal, so maybe $150-200?), but they are all as tight as I can fit into and they're good for 100mi+. The last thing you want is things moving around basically. Get (very) snug bibs so your stuff doesn't move and your chamois doesn't move. Done.

No undergarments!

Disclaimer: I'd actually like to get some Assos at some point to see what the fuss is. I'll look into it as soon as I'm done crashing and taking risks!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

FWIW...I'm the guy who recommended athletic support briefs. I wear Assos T FI.13 S5 bib shorts. While I agree with others that the Assos bibs fit vey well, they still don't cup my junk as securely as athletic briefs, and if junk cupping is of primary importance, then I see no reason not to try the briefs. They're less than $30/pair.

Try these: Calvin Klein Pro Stretch Cycle Short. I've never chafed wearing them (but I only wear them if it's really cold...and not on a regular basis). If you try them and you get chafed, then obviously stop wearing them and report back.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

tvad said:


> FWIW...I'm the guy who recommended athletic support briefs. I wear Assos T FI.13 S5 bib shorts. While I agree with others that the Assos bibs fit vey well, they still don't cup my junk as securely as athletic briefs, and if junk cupping is of primary importance, then I see no reason not to try the briefs. They're less than $30/pair.
> 
> Try these: Calvin Klein Pro Stretch Cycle Short. I've never chafed wearing them (but I only wear them if it's really cold...and not on a regular basis). If you try them and you get chafed, then obviously stop wearing them and report back.


Just out of curiosity, could you size down? I'm wondering because there is zero "wiggle" room up front in any of my bibs and I was always told that's pretty much how you want it. Especially with the compression and lazer cut, thin aero fabric, this and that. I was under the impression it should fit like a second skin.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I am 5"8" 140 and moved from M to S some time ago. Unfortunately, fit
between brands (and even between models and years) varies. Like you,
when I am neatly supported with no loose items, one more of the things
that makes me uncomfortable is reduced. Reduce enough of these little
items and you'll be able to push a harder pace and endure the suffering
a little better.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I find bibs offer more support down there. If you issue is your junk getting jostled around, that may be the better answer


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I find bibs offer more support down there. If you issue is your junk getting jostled around, that may be the better answer


I believe the OP is experiencing "Junk Jostle" despite having bibs. I'm almost positive that's a legit medical term.

If he's not wearing bibs, then yeah, I agree.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It sounds like you're worried about your c*ck looking small when you're wearing cycling shorts - you could always stick a banana in them and then eat it when you get hungry on a longer ride 

Seriously though - if there is pain in the groin area while riding you should look into the root cause and correct the problem. Either the bike doesn't fit or your position on the bike isn't right. A jock strap is probably not the solution.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ph0enix said:


> ... if there is pain in the groin area while riding you should look into the root cause and correct the problem.


That's good advice. I've had right groin and back pain for 25 years...and I've just dealt with it. I've gone through a dozen saddles and several bike fittings.

My pain grew worse over the past two years and I began to seek help (physical therapy, chiropractors, acupuncturists, and finally four orthopedic specialists). 

None of the treatments helped: cortisone shots in my L5/S1, cortisone shot in my gluteus, cortisone shot in my right hip.

It turns out I tore my right labrum (probably two years ago), but that's not the only problem.

Recently, I was referred to a specialist in arthroscopic hip and shoulder surgery who diagnosed femoroacetabular impingement, which includes groin pain as a symptom. Many people live pain-free with FAI and aren't aware they have the condition, but athletes can experience pain as a result of FAI. I'm hopeful that this is finally the correct diagnosis.

The take-away to this story is that while bike fit and position _could_ be the cause of groin pain (and are the first things to address), the actual cause might be something more involved, and seeing an MD (or several) would be a good idea.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I actually did this when I ... ahem... got fixed down there. I gave it a week but then the siren call of good weather forced me out on my bike. Long story short, it worked like a charm: the jock strap kept everything "high n' tight" and I was spared a lot of agony. Bumps still sucked, though. 

I believe Assos' top end bibs have what amounts to a built in jock strap called the "kuku penthouse" which may be the greatest marketing name of all time.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> I believe Assos' top end bibs have what amounts to a built in jock strap called the "kuku penthouse" which may be the greatest marketing name of all time.


Their goal from their video is "less genital pressure"
"kuKuPenthouse - ASSOS patent pending
Another ASSOS invention: The front part of the insert features around-shaped pattern insert made of skin contact textile, no foam. Not only does it create a "nest" into which the male's genitals are properly "stored", but also keeps them "cooler". It's the evolution of "kuKuDeluxe". You only got 3, protect them!"


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

rtorres253 said:


> I know that the shorts provide support, but I feel more comfortable and everything looks "neater" down there with an athletic support keeping it all together.


Oh for cryin' out loud. God effin' almighty, I've seen a lot in that department from cyclists, but this one is taking OCD to new heights. Who the hell cares how "neat" your genitals look? And, if you're really unable to live with the kind of genitals you were born with, surgery would be an answer. On the other hand, somehow all the rest of us males can cope quite well, thank you. Millions and millions of us, in fact.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL, if you engage proper tailor for clothing they will ask you "Left or Right" while they are measuring you for trousers. This becomes somewhat confusing to those new to the experience, not sure what my tailor would say if he was told "I feel more comfortable and everything looks "neater" down there with an athletic support keeping it all together".


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I wear cycling shorts fairly snug and in no way are they 'supportive' but rather create a pocket of space for your junk to move around in and pinch sensitive skins. I wear super lightweight briefs,, and they really hold everything in place and wick moisture away. No, that is NOT me wearing them. They are Jockeys.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I think some people are doing it wrong...

1. Don't be concerned about looks. No one is meat gazing.

And, because they're designed this way,

2. You shouldn't wear ANYTHING under your bibs. If you have room to move in them, they're too big.

It's that easy. If you're having pain for some other reason besides a displaced satchel, then disregard this.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess there are strong opinions here. I wear those briefs and they are very comfortable, as if in 'can't tell they're there'.


----------



## Tyler Bon (Jul 8, 2018)

i have been wearing athletic supporters under cycling shorts since i got serious about cycling as a teen (many many years ago). i have tried going without a supporter many times with various brands of cycling shorts, and the ones i buy are good ones from good bike shops and fit well. and they are comfortable in terms of padding in the seat. i have never had a problem with chafing.

i can never get comfortable in my genital area without a supporter, though some shorts are better than others in this regard, none can equal the total comfort i get with an athletic supporter. i have never had a chafing problem from the supporter. 

the supporter also allows me to just concentrate on my ride and never have to worry about adjusting or hurting/discomfort in my testicles. 

i wear high quality cycling gear including cycling shorts, and i have a perfectly fitting custom bike (Gunnar) that is super comfortable.

as for the "underwear" issue, i would not really consider an athletic supporter to be "underwear", it is an athletic supporter, or jockstrap, made specifically for supporting the male genitals. a piece of athletic equipment. and a piece of equipment that was originally designed for cyclists.

so no, i would not recommend wearing "underwear" under cycling shorts. 

i also now and then wear a suspensory, an item that holds just the scrotum up and that works very well too, though it holds just the scrotum/testicles, so i prefer the athletic supporter. 

as for someone seeing the outline of the leg straps under my bike shorts, well, i do not think it is that noticeable, and even if it is i really do not care, what is practical and comfortable is more important. 

everyone is different, with many different preferences. i happen to like endure or pi shorts, and wear a gym or champion brand supporter. i buy the best shorts my bike shop carries, and they are good ones. i gently hand wash my bike cloths and line dry em after every ride so they last and are comfortable. i use just a tiny amount of unscented detergent. 

take care and ride safe, everyone, and let me know if you have any questions!
thanks!
tyler


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

This absolutely has to be a troll...has to be.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

This has to be a troll question. Or a moron.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you guys saying that this might be the wrong time for me to drone on in a lengthy post about my affinity for riding with a codpiece?

I had a long reply already typed out and everything.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> This absolutely has to be a troll...has to be.


Has to be. But a funny troll.


----------

